# Avoiding 0870 Numbers etc.



## Harbo (17 Nov 2009)

Probably been posted before, but I find this site very useful for avoiding expensive 0870 numbers and the like?

http://www.saynoto0870.com/

Rod


----------



## Waka (18 Nov 2009)

Rod

Thanks for the info. Normally I phone through the computer with Skype so get these numbers free, but there are one or two that they have blocked so that website will be handy.


----------



## ste_5150 (18 Nov 2009)

Just on that subject there are ways to phone 0800s for free from a mobile too. I saw something on Martin Lewis' website a while back about it and it struck me as handy. I mention this only because this thread jogged my memory and I thought it may be handy to someone out there!


----------

